# Let's see those Tattoos



## mdplayer (Mar 13, 2006)

Something I have been thinking about recently was getting a tattoo showing my love for biking. I have a good idea of what I want and where I want to put it, but figured, what the heck, let's see what else others have. So let's see some pics of bike orientated tats....


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

these threads have some good tats....none of my tats are bike related

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=219553&highlight=tattoo
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=6243441


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is mine....Left ankle inside & outside...right ankle outside...gotta give equal time to my # 1 PASSION!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

MGW12 said:


> Here is mine....Left ankle inside & outside...right ankle outside...gotta give equal time to my # 1 PASSION!! :thumbsup:


this is not a flame post but I thought I'd share the awful irony......
As soon as I read your post and scrolled down to the third pic, my itunes shuffled to a song my Motorhead, track 6 on the Kiss of Death album, a little number titled "God Was Never On Your Side".

sorry, i just thought it was funny.


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's my girlfriends ink. This was done by the Dutchman in vancouver.










You can't see all of it, but the mountains in the back are The Lions of the North Shore. The sun is some cogs. The tree is a Norway Spruce, and the roots of it grow into the tread on the tire. There's a bike chain which is the wind whipping around the mountains.

Crazy ****....


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I've seen a few folks, messengers and otherwise, with rookie marks tattooed on their calves. Gotta love that. None of mine are bike-related so I'll pass on the pic posting.


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> this is not a flame post but I thought I'd share the awful irony......
> As soon as I read your post and scrolled down to the third pic, my itunes shuffled to a song my Motorhead, track 6 on the Kiss of Death album, a little number titled "God Was Never On Your Side".
> 
> sorry, i just thought it was funny.


Never heard the words to that song .....

........BUT Romans 8:31 says: *What, then, shall we say in response to this? If God is for us, who can be against us?* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

Ps 41:1-3
*41 Blessed is he who has regard for the weak;
the Lord delivers him in times of trouble. 
2 The Lord will :thumbsup: protect him and preserve his life;:thumbsup: he will bless him in the land
and not surrender him to the desire of his foes. 
3 The Lord will sustain him on his sickbed
and restore him from his bed of illness.
*

You got me going heh-heh & this is not meant to flame anyone at all!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Not Cycling related. But I am pondering some...
Regular lighting, and black light....

Ink Info


----------



## Asha'man (Apr 16, 2006)

Black light would be coolest as minor elements in an overall normal tat, I think.

I've been trying to work out a shoulder piece for a long time, but haven't come up with anything solid. My buddy who climbs a lot got a carabiner tattooed on the inside of his wrist/forearm. I wonder how a chainring or some combo of rings/chains would look.....


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I only have two tats...And I have seen on their site some UV highlighting that looks cool....
I imagine if you took a tire you liked and rolled it onto the rice paper , a good artist could replicate the tread pretty faithfully for a band...


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

MGW12 said:


> Never heard the words to that song .....
> 
> ........BUT Romans 8:31 says: *What, then, shall we say in response to this? If God is for us, who can be against us?* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I debated posting that. This is a debate that will never end. Forgot to say that I dig that chain tattoo, almost got something like that around my leg at calf level.


----------



## mcoco01 (Sep 29, 2005)

This was done at Infinity Tattoo in Portland, OR. There's an infinity on the downtube. 

She's an angel sent from the cycling gods to deliver me to the kingdom of speed.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Good way to ruin a body if you ask me.

Beanman


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

That is some very creative & cool art! :thumbsup: ..plus it is soooo bicycle related! :thumbsup:


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> Yeah, I debated posting that. This is a debate that will never end. Forgot to say that I dig that chain tattoo, almost got something like that around my leg at calf level.


It's cool.....& thanks for the compliment on the chain tat !


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

BeanMan said:


> Good way to ruin a body if you ask me.
> 
> Beanman


geez, tell me about it....i've ruined my body 4 times already...

meh...some people like tats, some don't....i hate this line but "to each his own"

thanks for posting the tats fellas...some reall nice work


----------



## mtnboi68 (Jul 31, 2007)

I love that black light tattoo! With eight tattoos so far, I don't have a biking one yet, but now you've got me thinking...

I love the people that say "What are you going to think about that when you are older? You'll regret it." 

My response is: "When I'm older, I'm going to be wrinkled, gnarly, scarred and ugly (uglier than I am now) anyways, so why would I regret it when I'm older?" Plus, all of my tattoos are relatively hidden (most due to the white collar job), so I don't have to deal with the haters. I love all of my tattoos.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

BeanMan said:


> Good way to ruin a body if you ask me.


There is a new tattoo technology where small spheres are used to hold the ink. If you decide you don't like your tatt, it can be erased later with a laser, regardless of the color. The laser breaks the spheres and releases the small pigment ink, allowing the body to absorb it.
https://www.freedom2ink.com/

I have also mutilated my body slightly...But you should see the scars on my shins....talk about ruining a body. If you want a pure body, hang out in a weight room and eat lettuce, but forget mountain biking.


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*posted this before*

but I like it a lot


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

mtnboi68 said:


> I love the people that say "What are you going to think about that when you are older? You'll regret it."


I'm older, I still like 'em. Had them for 15 years now, and I like them even more as I go on!


----------



## RIDIN'MO (Oct 9, 2006)

JohnnySmoke said:


> Here's my girlfriends ink. This was done by the Dutchman in vancouver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really nice ink!! Luv it!:thumbsup:


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*my ink*

is not totally bike specific, but when I'm racing and don't think I have anything left, my little guy gives my legs a nice little push.


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

lidarman said:


> There is a new tattoo technology where small spheres are used to hold the ink. If you decide you don't like your tatt, it can be erased later with a laser, regardless of the color. The laser breaks the spheres and releases the small pigment ink, allowing the body to absorb it.
> https://www.freedom2ink.com/
> 
> I have also mutilated my body slightly...But you should see the scars on my shins....talk about ruining a body. If you want a pure body, hang out in a weight room and eat lettuce, but forget mountain biking.


You know you could be wrong(heh-heh) with the "weight room" advice....ever seen a guy that worked out & then quit.....the wrinkles are CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

MGW12 said:


> You know you could be wrong(heh-heh) with the "weight room" advice....ever seen a guy that worked out & then quit.....the wrinkles are CRAZY!!!!!!!


I guess and O.D. on painkillers at age 13 is the only way out with a perfect body...Sliced wrists certainly don't cut it--especially if one is EMO.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

pipes10 said:


> geez, tell me about it....i've ruined my body 4 times already...
> 
> meh...some people like tats, some don't....i hate this line but "to each his own"
> 
> thanks for posting the tats fellas...some reall nice work


i'll second that.:thumbsup:


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

No tats or piercings for me unless you count all the biking related scars. 

I'm fine with my body the way it is. No need to be trendy either.

Yep though, to each their own


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

CdaleTony said:


> Not Cycling related. But I am pondering some...
> Regular lighting, and black light....


That is AWESOME! I've never heard of that!

None of my stuff is bike-related, but if I got another tattoo, it would probably be a picture lifted from Edward Gorey's "The Epileptic Bicycle".


----------



## olgluefoot (Oct 28, 2006)

Rocket ship on my outside right calf  and i have a scar on my left shoulder where a handlebar end stabbed me when i was 17! rawk!


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Lazer Hair Removal


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

my av is ink'd on my left sholder blade an i have a tire print around my left arm


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a pic of the day I got my only bike related tat:


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess there just aren't too many bike related inkings out there!  :cryin: :incazzato:


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

I've seen more bike related tattoos at a single race than in this tread. I thought I'd see a bunch.

I've never had anything that I've wanted permanently inked onto my body, so none for me.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Punishment71 said:


> Here's a pic of the day I got my only bike related tat:


Mountain biking: Newbie mark.

Road Biking: Cat 4 Tatt.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*"search" young jedi*



MGW12 said:


> I guess there just aren't too many bike related inkings out there!


i've only been hanging out here a couple of years and there have been several tattoo threads even in that timeframe...


----------



## stevo328 (Jul 28, 2007)

*tattoo*

here are the footprints of my son that we got form the hospital the day he was born


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll go post mine in the "bruises" thread.......x-ref "temporary tattoos" I guess


----------



## Barley (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out Squirrel's page: Cycling Tattoo Gallery
- he's got lots & lots on there.

Here are mine. One is cycling related, while the other is a memorial tattoo to my Dad.









- not coloured at this point. Old French chain ring, modified to a 22T, Irish Wolfhounds, and my wife's name










RCMP musical ride


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i was about to post squirrel's gallery. damn. i have this in just black in and without the words on my left should blade. no good pic of the tat itself right now. oops.


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

Punishment71 said:


> Here's a pic of the day I got my only bike related tat:


YEA!!! Now that is a true cyclists tattoo! :thumbsup:

That blood looks so real!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

stylie said:


> YEA!!! Now that is a true cyclists tattoo! :thumbsup:
> 
> That blood looks so real!


They sometimes go together.


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

*Here's my tattoo*

Hope you like it.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Not finished.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*forgot about this thread...*

i don't think she'd mind:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats hawt!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

gotdirt said:


> i don't think she'd mind:
> 
> View attachment 414619


oh my, rad tat and a chain bracelet........bet she could kick my ass on a bike. or is she one of those track bike people?


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

not really bike related, but...

I've gotten all of the color added and it now goes mostly around my arm too. bike tats are coming soon.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> bet she could kick my ass on a bike. or is she one of those track bike people?


yes.
no (yeti 575, if memory serves).


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


>


Good gads Man, is that her nipple or yours?!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

fishbum said:


> Good gads Man, is that her nipple or yours?!


mine..."Nancy"


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Got this during a rough period in my life. Just loved the symbolism of the koi fish.


----------



## ntekrony (Oct 30, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> mine..."Nancy"


Hold up, you named your left nipple nancy?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

ntekrony said:


> Hold up, you named your left nipple nancy?


not exactly...see pic - the better half.


----------



## ntekrony (Oct 30, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> not exactly...see pic - the better half.


Oh i get it now...... You named HER left nipple nancy :thumbsup:


----------



## happy_ending (May 1, 2007)

ahhhh... named the nipple after your mom.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

haha...


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn...you guys are ruthless!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

I kinda prefer her dirty heroin days.........


----------

